# Mag 1D SST-90 build



## tx101 (Oct 11, 2009)

I snagged one of PFs SST-90 evaluation pieces last month
and have been waiting for a purpose designed Mag heatsink

Member Britelumens, brought some out _here_ 

So now I have all the pieces, I threw everything together 


All the necessary components







BTW the excellent host came from Wquiles :thumbsup:



The most important components






I removed the emitter from the star and managed to singe the emitter
a little, you can just about see the carbon around the metal surround 



Everything assembled






To keep things simple, I chose to direct drive the emitter with an IMR 26500.
I had a KD OP Mag reflector on hand which I widened the opening using
a Dremel. This managed to flake some of the coating off around the openning Pt2



It lives !!!!






Not bad for a hack job 


Important note .... I made the mistake of soldering the wires to the emitter
and then sticking the emitter to the heatsink first. I then realised
that once this was done there was no way I could solder the emitter
wires to the Mag switch inside the Mag body. This meant that I had
to solder on another set of wires to the switch and then solder that to 
the emitter wires Pt3
I would have rather prefered to have no joints 



The important question everyone wants to know is, how bright is this sucker?
With no way of taking actual measurements and just using my eye,
it is a tad brighter than my P7 Mag DD, this is from indoors on a white wall.
I will try and get some outdoor beamshots tomorrow.
The beam that this emitter produces, I can only describe as a _HUGE_ hotspot
with tons of spill. No dark crosses or donuts but up close to a whitewall
you do see a _very slight_ clover leaf.

There was some debate in Britelumens heatsink sales thread as to whether
his heatsink pedestal was high enough to focus correctly. I can confirm
that the heatsink will allow correct focus if you turn the Mag head all the
way down.


----------



## waddup (Oct 11, 2009)

very nice.:candle:

outdoor beam shots compared to the P7 please.


ASAP.


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 11, 2009)

Nice build!

My with IMR 26650 was also just a bit brighter than P7 & 
quite blue.


----------



## JamisonM (Oct 11, 2009)

Man, watching everyone try these things out is making me antsy. I've got several hosts to choose from, a hipCC in waiting, a heatsink on the way and no GJ bin SST-50.


----------



## Nos (Oct 12, 2009)

Only a tat brighter than the P7.......seem like the other sst-90 builds. 1 Cell DD just cant give enought current on thoe emitters....ive we would only know the binning. :candle:


----------



## Aircraft800 (Oct 12, 2009)

Any chance to take a tail cap Amp measurement? I think others were pulling only 5~6A on a IMR 26500. What does it pull on that KD Li-Ion you have pictured?


----------



## wquiles (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice build dude :twothumbs

Will


----------



## moviles (Oct 12, 2009)

why if you only need the emitter you buy ssr-90 with star and not the sst90?

what current draw?(they are necessary thick wires to measure)





its hard get 9-10 amp with only 4.2v 

we need very very low resistance and the springs have high resistance:
springs resistance +internal battery resistance+ switch resistance +wires resistance + body resistance+ contacts resistance must be < 4.2-3.6v(vled)/9 amp= *0.066 ohm*

without springs and with highly pressure on the contacts I have obtained with battery at 4.23v more of 10 amps dd and around 8 amp with 5 modes circuit







10 amp direct drived bypassing the driver

at 10 amp i got more output than 2 x p7 +1 x q5 flashlights

great area of contact is necessary too for dont destroy the bottom of the battery with the high pressure necessary





maybe with four 1.2v batteries we can obtain easily high currents


----------



## tx101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Getting the SST instead of the SSR was an oversight on my part 

With an AW IMR 26500 @ 4.05V, I am getting a little over 3A 
I am charging up my KD D cell at the moment and will post the measurement
later on.

So far, I am a little disappointed at the current measurements 

*BUT
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

*


----------



## tx101 (Oct 12, 2009)

You are all going to have to excuse the terrible quality
of my beamshots. They where taken with a point and click
camera set at "moonlight" mode

First, a direct drive P7







Now the SST-90







I think a chimpanzee could have taken better photos


----------



## wquiles (Oct 12, 2009)

You were right, the SST-90 is "significantly" brighter :twothumbs

Is the reflector used in each host the same, or not?

Will


----------



## tx101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup .... both lights used the KD OP reflector

I do not remember the tint of the P7 but judging
by the photos it does seem to be a lot warmer than
the SST-90. Maybe that makes the SST-90 appear
brighter.

Hmm .... I have another direct drive P7 that has a cooler tint
I think I am going to have to do a couple more beamshots
to get a better comparison.


----------



## toby_pra (Oct 12, 2009)

WOW great Mod! :tinfoil:


----------



## Icarus (Oct 12, 2009)

Very nice and interesting mod! :twothumbs
Any chance you can put an aspheric on it? 
By the way how's the tint?


----------



## Icarus (Oct 12, 2009)

tx101 said:


> I think a chimpanzee could have taken better photos


 
 :wave:


----------



## waddup (Oct 12, 2009)

maybe get 3 or 4, 14500s in there in an adapter for more voltage?


----------



## 737mech (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for posting. It is great to see people starting to experiment with these new led's. I am thinking of putting together a light with one of these but using a MAG 2D as the host and direct driving it with 2 KD D size Li Ion's or 2 18650's.


----------



## tx101 (Oct 13, 2009)

737mech said:


> Thanks for posting. It is great to see people starting to experiment with these new led's. I am thinking of putting together a light with one of these but using a MAG 2D as the host and direct driving it with 2 KD D size Li Ion's or 2 18650's.



2 Li-ions will give you a voltage of 8.4V, your emitter is going to go


----------



## tx101 (Oct 13, 2009)

More beamshots, this time with a P7 cooler tint










The top is the SST-90 and the bottom is the P7


----------



## tx101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Very nice and interesting mod! :twothumbs
> Any chance you can put an aspheric on it?
> By the way how's the tint?



Just for you Freddy 






Works well with an aspherical lens :thumbsup:


The emitter I have is an unknown bin and tint.
To my eyes it is a very cool white, which I prefer


----------



## moviles (Oct 13, 2009)

tx101 said:


> 2 Li-ions will give you a voltage of 8.4V, your emitter is going to go


true


----------



## Essexman (Oct 13, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Just for you Freddy


 
WOW look at that!!!!! Would have been funny if someone was working in there at the time. :thinking: 

Nice job TX.


----------



## Nos (Oct 13, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Just for you Freddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg. hahahahah, im really sitting and laughing hahahahhaa :twothumbs this is great


----------



## wquiles (Oct 13, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Just for you Freddy
> 
> (snip pic)
> 
> ...



What lens are you using?


----------



## 737mech (Oct 13, 2009)

tx101 said:


> 2 Li-ions will give you a voltage of 8.4V, your emitter is going to go


 
I was under the impression these led's have a higher forward voltage?


edit my bad, I was confusing it with amps....


----------



## tx101 (Oct 13, 2009)

wquiles said:


> What lens are you using?



The MG lens


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 13, 2009)

w0w... if those SS crown's were still available i might go this route w/ an aspherical lens... sweet!


----------



## wquiles (Oct 13, 2009)

tx101 said:


> The MG lens



I am not familiar with it. What is an MG lens?


----------



## Fulgeo (Oct 13, 2009)

tx101 said:


> The MG lens



Nice build tx101. I think for me where the SST-50 and SST-90 are going to shine is in Aspherical lens builds. I am just hoping that the SST-50 at 2.4-3.0 Amps can double or better the output of a Cree R2 @ 1.2-1.4 Amps in real world applications. Your results look very promising. BTW I was wondering did you use a custom bezel with the MG lens to get your results with the SST-90? Also about how many revolutions did you have to "loosen" the head to get the desired emitter image projection effect and when it was dialed in for this effect was the head loose at all? 

P.S. Just 3+ more weeks I hear and the better 500-600 lumen WJ Flux Bins SST-50 ship. I had a good talk with a Luminus engineer about their product and our CPF flashlight applications. He said their blue pump phosphorus has a "sweet spot" in their light conversion to the viable spectrum. Basically he felt that the W57S would be ever so slightly better than the W65S color wise. Both would be good choices just the output of the W57S would be ever so slightly superior. He was a very helpful guy!

Happy Mods!


----------



## tx101 (Oct 13, 2009)

wquiles said:


> I am not familiar with it. What is an MG lens?



MG is short for Melles Griot, the people who manufacture/sell the lens
If you look in Nanomiser's aspheric bezel thread, there are more details there


----------



## tx101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Fulgeo said:


> Nice build tx101. I think for me where the SST-50 and SST-90 are going to shine is in Aspherical lens builds. I am just hoping that the SST-50 at 2.4-3.0 Amps can double or better the output of a Cree R2 @ 1.2-1.4 Amps in real world applications. Your results look very promising. BTW I was wondering did you use a custom bezel with the MG lens to get your results with the SST-90? Also about how many revolutions did you have to "loosen" the head to get the desired emitter image projection effect and when it was dialed in for this effect was the head loose at all?
> 
> P.S. Just 3+ more weeks I hear and the better 500-600 lumen WJ Flux Bins SST-50 ship. I had a good talk with a Luminus engineer about their product and our CPF flashlight applications. He said their blue pump phosphorus has a "sweet spot" in their light conversion to the viable spectrum. Basically he felt that the W57S would be ever so slightly better than the W65S color wise. Both would be good choices just the output of the W57S would be ever so slightly superior. He was a very helpful guy!
> 
> Happy Mods!




The beamshots with the aspherical lens used the stock Mag bezel.
Just tried the Nanomiser bezel and it does what it is supposed to 
In both cases the head was secured (no wobbling) and still had room
for further turning in either direction.

The SST works great with the lens :thumbsup:


Hopefully when Luminus bring out their better bins and tints, someone
in the forum will sell them to overseas members. Shipping from Avent
is so expensive


----------



## tx101 (Oct 13, 2009)

Aircraft800 said:


> Any chance to take a tail cap Amp measurement? I think others were pulling only 5~6A on a IMR 26500. What does it pull on that KD Li-Ion you have pictured?




With the KD cell, I am getting similar measurements as the IMR 26500 
I also have one of Plasmaman's 7500mah li-ion D cell, that measured
slightly higher at 3.7A fresh off the charger.

I wonder if I mod the switch with AWR (the name that shall not be spoken  ) resistance fixes how much will this improve the current ?


----------



## moviles (Oct 13, 2009)

I still thinking the same thing: the sst-90 works badly with asphericas

I have the tiablo collimator asphericals lens 50mm same size than MG asphericals

with the tiablo collimator I only got 23600 [email protected] with the sst-90 at 10 amp with battery at 4.23v and I lose 50% of output maybe only around 700-750 lumens 

with 38mm reflector I got [email protected] and around 1500 lum... I prefer reflector

with the tiablo collimator and xr-e package ez-900 chip q5 flux bin overdrived I got more than 70000 [email protected] 

the sst-90its too big for asphericals 3x3mm chip

*edit:*after testing it outdoors with aspericals and only with my eyes it seems impressive appears to be a lot more powerful that with the reflector......but in reality still losing the 50% of total lumens


----------



## Icarus (Oct 13, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Just for you Freddy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks much buddy for posting a beamshot with the aspheric lens! :thumbsup:
I think it might work very well for my application.  
What's the distance to the white wall?


----------



## wquiles (Oct 13, 2009)

moviles said:


> I still thinking the same thing: the sst-90 works badly with asphericas
> 
> I have the tiablo collimator asphericals lens 50mm same size than MG asphericals
> 
> ...



That is a very intriguing observation. Basically you are saying that having a "nice" hotspot/image by itself does not necessarily mean you are doing an efficient job at "harnessing" those lumens?


----------



## ma_sha1 (Oct 14, 2009)

This is likely due to tricks played by human eyes,: Pupil dilation depends on 
surrounding lights.

With reflector, the spill lights up the surroundings & pupil closed-up a bit,
therefore "seeing" less lumens in the center beam. 

With aspherical, nothing in the surroundings are lit, pupil dilate fully & 
"sees" more lumens in the narrow beam. 

The Lux meter is more reliable on such comparisons, as it won't dilate to adjust readings. 

_____________________________________________________________________________________
"only with my eyes it seems impressive appears to be a lot more powerful that with the reflector"


----------



## tx101 (Oct 14, 2009)

Icarus said:


> Thanks much buddy for posting a beamshot with the aspheric lens! :thumbsup:
> I think it might work very well for my application.
> What's the distance to the white wall?




It is roughly 50 metres


----------



## moviles (Oct 16, 2009)

[/QUOTE]


pepko said:


> http://forum.fotonmag.cz/index.php?s=&showtopic=804&view=findpost&p=14506
> 
> here is XR-E with small aspherical (23mm)
> 
> ...


----------



## dandism (Oct 16, 2009)




----------



## tx101 (Oct 16, 2009)

@Moviles

AWESOME


----------



## jar3ds (Oct 16, 2009)

nice pic! :bow:


----------



## Nos (Oct 17, 2009)

oo:


----------



## tx101 (Oct 17, 2009)

Just to throw it in the mix, I tried FMs deep reflector with the
SST-90







Note, both beamshots where taken on different evenings

FMs deep reflector does tighten up the beam and gives a more
defined hotspot.
I reckon the beam is not perfectly focussed, the pedestal could be raised
a tad

( apologies again for my primate-like beamshots  )


----------



## Techjunkie (Oct 17, 2009)

tx101 said:


> Just to throw it in the mix, I tried FMs deep reflector with the
> SST-90
> 
> 
> ...


 
_Is that the new one with the 16mm opening, or did you mod the original with the smaller 8mm hole by widening it with a reamer?_
:EDIT: - Nevermind, I just saw your post in FM sales thread.

Looks like it would be beneficial for Brightlumens to raise the pedestal even more. I see what you mean about the focus. I wonder how a reamed opening 2.5" throwmaster could improve the focus...


----------



## Pokemonrules (Nov 2, 2009)

Interesting discussion, thanks for all the beam shots!
I'm also interested to do a aspherical with sst-50 or sst-90.


looking into some facts on there emitters (hopefully my math makes sence):

SST-90
- High Output – 1000 lumens (6500K at high efficiency) and up to 2250 lumens (6500K at high output) 
- Large, single chip with an emitting surface area of 9.0 mm2 

-> if max lumens is 2250 -> 2250/9 = 250 lumens / mm2


SST-50
- High Output – 550 lumens (6500K at high efficiency) or as much as 1250 lumens (6500K at high output) 
- Single chip with an emitting surface area of 5.0 mm2 

-> if max lumens is 1250 -> 1250/5 = 250 lumens / mm2


So it seem that the hot spots will be the same intensity with Aspherical. only with SST-90 it will be bigger and also need more power / produce more heat.
(I understand the emitter beam angles are the same???)

So what if we compare to the LED's that people used for first aspherical mods.
I beleive Seoul P5 was one of the best ones for this. and I understand the emitter surface is also very small. I could not find this information.

Can someone come up with the values for P5 (or what ever was considerred the best emitter for aspherical before).
How do the beam angles from the emitter compare to Luminous Phatlite -ones?


----------



## tx101 (Nov 2, 2009)

@Pokemonrules

Using the Cree R2 or Q5 was the most effective with an aspherical lens


----------



## jasonck08 (Nov 3, 2009)

Very cool, especially with the aspherical lens!


----------



## Packhorse (Nov 28, 2009)

tx101 said:


> @Pokemonrules
> 
> Using the Cree R2 or Q5 was the most effective with an aspherical lens



XR-E's are better than XP-G's in my tests so far.

I think the key here is the dispersion angle of the emmitter. XR-E is 90deg vs 125 for XP-G.
I think the SST's are also about 125deg.
The tighter the beam the more light is directed at the centre of the aspheric.

I would really love to see a comparison of a SST vs a XR-E using the same aspheric.


----------



## luminus (Apr 18, 2010)

We are Luminus's Agent,If you want to buy SST-50-xxx, or SST-90-xxx,Pls Contact us, [email protected]


----------

